# Scope cover flip-up



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Is anyone aware of a company that sells them that are not crap. I had an old set of Butler Creek that I liked but the new ones are junk. I've seen some Leupold but they are crazy expensive. I ordered some Weaver last season but the were back ordered and then discontinued. I prefer the style you can see through.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the Vortex covers. I use them on all my rifles and have been quite pleased with them.

At one show a few years ago I saw some that twisted to open an iris (like on a camera). They were sturdy and quiet. I didn't buy then because I didn't have my scopes' outside dimensions. Then I lost their business card. (Bummer.) I haven't seen any like them since.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use scope coats for my scopes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No help. I like the Leupold design, which threads inside each lens. Magnets and O-ring sealed, quick to deploy. I even had its custom shop rethread an old Vari X III's ocular lens to accommodate the slick cover. Yeah, they're costly but pay steady dividends over the years.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

In my mind there is nothing wrong with getting the best product you can afford.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i too am considering adding these to my scopes

i agree with getting the best you can afford

but i am also very frugal with my hard earned cash

so i am always on the look out for a bargain

but sometimes bargain prices do mean lesser quality

its kind of a catch 22 i guess


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I use the Butler Creek. They are in no ways rugged. The "click" when closing and "pop" when opening, especially in cold weather. But I treat them nice and baby-them open and close. Afterall, my scopes are dipped in gold too and I don't want anything dinged up. My point is: nothing on a scope is ever meant to be dinged around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's my philosophy as well.


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

When my equipment is impeding on my progress, I upgrade. Otherwise I can attribute success or failure on effort and dedication.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen guys lift and carry a short distance with there scopes.


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

NattyB said:


> I use the Butler Creek. They are in no ways rugged. The "click" when closing and "pop" when opening, especially in cold weather. But I treat them nice and baby-them open and close. Afterall, my scopes are dipped in gold too and I don't want anything dinged up. My point is: nothing on a scope is ever meant to be dinged around.


I agree completely. 
However, one of my favorite scopes looks like it tumbled down cliff on a Rocky Mountain mule deer hunt...because it did!

An old friend of mine called me from a local sporting goods store, and said a good customer was trading in a great Kahles 56mm scope. He said the guy let his rifle get away from him while he was climbing a hill to get a better shot on a bedded mule deer. Supposedly the rifle tumbled down the hill, the guy climbed down and got it, and proceeded to make a perfect shot on the muley.

He said it was banged up, but I could prob get it for less than $700 if I hurried on over and made an offer.

It's the only scope I don't mind a few dings on...

I just hate the "great big" flip-open scope covers on a 56mm objective. It feels like I'm waving a black hubcap with any movement at all.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, if you get away with bangs, dings and tumbles down the hill...Great. Shows you have quality and would make a good commercial. Someone should pay you for the story...

I've seen high $ scopes go out of zero by simply tipping over from bi-pod rest on a lawn. I had rifle go out when the scope ticked against the tree as I was hauling it up. (Cost me a Red Fox.)

I suppose anything made of glass is fragile. *May all your scopes always land Jelly-Side Up!*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I like this scope cover


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great.


----------

